# My Cadence Sensor Bracket Invention



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got two pretty inexperienced stokers that are very enthusiastic, but often don't realize when the cadence has dropped to a crawl. I tried the typical mounting on the left chain stay, but as others have experienced, the magnet on the crank arm pulled at the timing chain. 

I figured the cleanest place to put the sensor would be on the captain's right arm if I could just figure out an easy way. After about cruising the PVC section of the hardware store, I think I came up with a pretty decent solution.

I found this CPVC T joint for a whopping 45 cents. It looked promising as it was about the same diameter as a chain stay and about as long as my Garmin sensor.










I reverse wrapped the boob tube with sandpaper to match the contour on the T joint.









Bracket after contouring the bottom of the T to fit the boob tube and grinding out a few holes with the Dremel for a wire tie.









Now the fun part, assembling the sensor to the bracket.









Mounting it to the bike. I was hoping I could use two wire ties, but one worked fine and it is on pretty snug. 


















We have a Garmin front and rear from our singles, so we just made both of them learn the same cadence sensor. Works like a charm. Now I just have to wind tunnel test it to determine if I should leave the hole open. I'll probaby paint it black too. Oh, and I did trim the wire tie after I took the picture.


----------

